# What to do with this aspiring champion?



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Please help.

long story short, i needed a HQ For my small CSM force, so i went into a GW, but the only thing they had was this guy










so the redshirt-customerhumper came over to try and sell me the store, but i did ask him if there was anything he had in the back, cause i told him i need a HQ. he said, this guy is a HQ. i asked him if he was sure, he seemed pretty confident it was. Now i have only got my Codex recently and wasnt too sure about this. so i went round the store looking at things. and i got on my phone and checked GW's website. sure enough if you go into W40K-CSM-HQ it is there;










now that i think of it, i should have checked the CSM codex in the store.

so i was pretty convinced that this aspiring champion is indeed a HQ.
so i buy it for $24, go home, look at my codex, and what a surprise, its not a HQ. i realized its a Squad leader. now i initially thought that this guy was an upgrade for the CSM chosen, because whenever you see him in a white dwarf he is always in a chosen squad. so i thought he was like sgt telion to the space marine scouts. but hes not even that. so my understanding is that hes just a snazzy squad leader.


i may be wrong, pretty sure im right. but now i dont know what to do with him.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

You can do a few options actually;

If you play him as a Aspiring Champion, then yes, he is the equivalent of a sergeant in a squad. Modelwise he is equipped with a power-axe and a close combat weapon.

However, there's nothing that say that you cannot play him as a lord with the same layout and Sigil of corruption for example. Or Daemonheart if you go Crimson Slaughter. He's essentially a character model, so if you decide to play him as a chosen, a lord or a aspiring champion is up to you. The only thing you cannot play him as is a terminator lord, or a sorcerer _(I don't count Dark Apostle or Warpsmith in the choices, as no-one ever plays those)_.

If you want a terminator lord or a sorcerer, I can find the link for you to buy that model


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks dude, why have they got it on their HQ page? 


i was planning to do my lord last, because then i can have all the spare bitz from previous kits.


ah well



and i was going to buy a dark apostle cause i am doing a fluffy word bearers force


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

TechPr1est said:


> thanks dude, why have they got it on their HQ page?


My guess is because he is a model choice to play a Lord in regular power armor or non-terminator armor equivalents. There are a few older models as well, but he is the newest on the block.

The name is misleading but I have seen many use him as a regular Lord


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah, agree with nordicus.
My loadout for the bugger would be: MoKhorne, Daemonheart, Siglis of corruption, Power axe, meltabombs.
Stitch him into a 15 man zerker squad with icon of wrath and go hunting (for fun)


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

you could use a regular chaos space marine as a lord if you wanted to.
That's what is so great about the lord option, lets you build a model you really like instead of forcing you to use a standard model.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Theres no set generic lord models per-say(except characters perhaps even then, you can model them yourselves) as long as the lord is appropriately modeled and stands out from the rest. The plastic aspiring champion is prefect to represent a lord, you can even change the model around if needs be, to show a lord with say a powerfist and plasma pistol.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

its an awesome model! i use mine as a foot slogging axe lord in low point games.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sorry the red-shirt wasn't killed off in this episode by the Romulans or Klingons but at least it's a good model. 

I haven't been and to bring myself to plonk that much money down for him because I've played chaos a long time. 

But as everyone else has pointed out, there is no shame in modeling/converting this guy to be your lord. 

I would suggest finding a way to make him a little more uniquely "yours" and don't look back. 

Besides if you ever do get another Lord you can always demote this guy later.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> so i thought he was like sgt telion to the space marine scouts. but hes not even that. so my understanding is that hes just a snazzy squad leader.
> 
> 
> i may be wrong, pretty sure im right. but now i dont know what to do with him.


THis particular aspiring champion is in fact a fairly cool little character in the Dark Vengeance set. He can be used as a generic squad leader, but in Dark Vengeance he has his own data sheet with special rules as an HQ independant character, so look around online and I'm sure you can find a copy of it somewhere. SO don't worry you actually got what in my opinion is a pretty decent character.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Its a nice model, no question, and you can use it as whatever you like, from chosen, to champion, to Dark Apostle, to Chaos Lord. 

I've always preferred to build my HQ choices from bits, just to make it uniquely mine. It'll never be as detailed as a specially sculpted model, but at least its a one of a kind, and normally a good bit cheaper too.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think anybody has mentioned it yet, but this model has a combi-melta strapped to his back-pack. 

If you give him a fancy paint job to make him stand out from your troops, he could easily count as your Lord/HQ choice.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks to all for replying, he is a nice starter lord for this strikeforce. 




falcoso said:


> , but in Dark Vengeance he has his own data sheet with special rules as an HQ independant character, so look around online and I'm sure you can find a copy of it somewhere.


wait, so does this data sheet only apply to crimson slaughter? ^ will definitely look into it


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

TechPr1est said:


> wait, so does this data sheet only apply to crimson slaughter? ^ will definitely look into it


Nope, it applies to all CSM armies actually. The datasheets in Dark Vengeance are not limited to Crimson Slaughter although it makes more sense fluffwise.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> wait, so does this data sheet only apply to crimson slaughter? ^ will definitely look into it


Perfectly valid for all CSM armies, its just Crimson Slaughter fluff but apart from that he can go in any CSM army whether supplement or Vanilla codex


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

so I found that to get this datasheet you have to buy Dark Vengeance, and I cant seem to find a pdf. Which is a shame.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Have fun with your $6.55 Shipped (US) Vrosh Tattersoul.

Also, taken from 1d4chan:



> Vrosh Tattersoul (Dark Vengeance)- A dirt-cheap HQ for an assaulty squad. 65 points nets you an Aspiring Champion with an extra wound, Rage, combi-melta, power axe (plus another CCW for +1 attack), and not much else. When he kills an enemy character in close combat he always gains +1 Attack instead of rolling on the boon table.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

@venomlust


thanks man, that just saved me from having to look for the datasheet on ebay. I'm having my first game tonight.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem. Collect some skulls!


----------

